# Nifty little trimmer to trim inner ear hair



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I had obtained a Wahl trimmer (battery operated, with a blade about as wide as the nail on my little finger) for use in putting decorative patterns (like a heart, etc.) on my Poodles, but, discovered a great use when faced with a horrible matted mess in the ear of a foster Poodle mix! The hair inside the ear canal was matted into felt, and no way could I safely cut the @#*+#@ out! I figured I'd have to go to the vet's. 

I came across this little trimmer while going through my grooming bag, and decided to try it. Whew! Did the job! Well, what's that saying? Necessity is the mother of invention? LOL 

Just thought I'd share! And can't believe, now, that I never thought of it before when trimming inner ear hair!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Those trimmers are good for cleaning up the feet as well ;P


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Those trimmers are good for cleaning up the feet as well ;P



It would take FOREVER! I'm talking about the trimmer with the really tiny blade - the width size of my nail on my little finger.


----------

